# Anyone seeing poults



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Sun eve saw hen w/ at least 7 probably 9 nice size poults.
Id guess 4 weeks old.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Had two hens and about a dozen and a half poults cross the road in front of me Saturday south of Cass City. Yesterday my son saw a hen and a bunch of poults walking down the road behind our place on Sand Point outside of Caseville. He didn't get a chance to count them as the neighbors dog ran out and busted them. He said they were flying in every direction.


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

Seen our local hen with 10 young ones last night. They are getting big and looking good !


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

These 3 hens tat have been around since early spring came in yesterday none had poults .


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Here's a good sight, I count 11 between these two hens. Same spot as the video I posted. There are a few bigger ones, could be the same group.


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

So many birds this year that we should have a 2 tag hunt next spring


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

This morning about 1000 as we were leaving Lac Labelle one hen with about a dozen little ones came walking through the yard. I would like to know how they survive that far north with multiple feet of snow every winter.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw about 15 in one group about 6 PM today. Pretty good size to em.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Fabner1 said:


> Tell that to the Bluebirds I have on my property. They kill the Mother and the nestlings, pulling the nesting material out the entrance holes.
> Used to grow the best sweet corn you ever put in your mouth (Sugar Buns by the way) until I would go out and my corn looked like someone had thrown grenades.
> Used to keep chickens, major pain to keep them out of the hen house.
> There are too many ***** and Opossums, a lot of their time in the Spring is spent raiding and killing mother birds and eating the eggs. We will never have Pheasants again until the ‘****’s and ‘Possums are significantly cut back.


Please install some predator guards. You're just setting the table for the predators without them. Sheet metal formed cones or commercial cones are great.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

METRO1 said:


> Was up in mio and lewiston over weekend.saw 9 hens over weekend with zero poults


This morning, Wales Township, MI.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I saw a hen with eight on my place yesterday and I have seen many this year. So many I hardly pay attention other than to avoid hitting them. They have become part of the scenery here abouts.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Finally! Just starting to see a few around here. I've been getting photos of ***** on my trail cams so I know they have taken a toll. For a while I was beginning to think we weren't going to have any poults at all this year. Pull into a small alfalfa plot yesterday and a flock of at least 8 or 9 actually flew out - almost the size of partridge already. Other than that I have only seen trail cam photos of a hen with only 1 or 2 poults here and there.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

These have been hanging around the field all week...


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Original pic not sure how it will come out...


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I've let some old food plots go to seed this year, and have had a blast watching the poults hammering grasshoppers over the last month. Definitely will keep rotating plots, awesome unintended result.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Seen a lot in Leelanau county, none in my usual spot in GT county. The usual spot is overrun with coyote and raccoons.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

saw a hen with about 10small poults,at first thought they were crows w/ turkeys.never seen them that small this late in the year


----------

